# I just had my Appenticeship interview today finally!



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

electricT said:


> So anyways when i went to the the interview there was 4 people interviewing, they asked me very generic interview questions basically. but while they were asking me the questions they seemed either a mix of bored & tired i could understand they must've been interviewing a lot of people today. they did seem to show a liking to the responses i was giving so i feel good about the interview overall even though its the shortest interview I've ever been to... but enough of me rambling. i just wanted to know since i forgot to ask the interviewer to be honest.
> 
> When should i be expecting a call or letter or some type of notification?
> Whats the starting pay for apprentices?
> ...


Congratulations and Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:

Keep their phone number handy and call to get the info you seek.


----------



## crobles91 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats hope it goes well. I also had my interview yesterday and wondering the same questions as you. Hopefully someone can clear up how long the waiting game is going to be.


----------



## slwoz (Apr 5, 2015)

What kind of questions did they ask? Was your interview for Elevator Apprentice?
I have a interview coming up for Elevator Apprenticeship any help would be appreciated.


----------

